# Guys: What Kind of Relationship?



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, all you guys out there that already have your Kindle and are not waiting for one like me.  What kind of relationship can I expect with my Kindle?  Will it be like a best friend?  A girlfriend?  A wife?  A sexy mistress (not that I have ever had any experience with that or hope to have any experience with that?  A boss?  A co-worker?  A mentor?

I want to know how to make the best of the relationship when the Kindle arrives.  I thought pre-Kindle counseling/preparation would help the two of us make the best of our upcoming relationship right from the get-go.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Sexual


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

CS said:


> Sexual


Deeply so.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I dunno...more like paper and glue.  


What kind of relationship do you have with your remote control?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I dunno...more like paper and glue.
> 
> What kind of relationship do you have with your remote control?


Sexual. Deeply so.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

It's an _I can't keep my hands off you kind of relationship._


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My Kindle is my new best friend.

L


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Inseparable.

(I expect.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a strong bond with mine already.  Stronger than Timmy and Lassie, Will Robinson and the Robot or even The Tick and Arthur.  My Kindle is always there when ever I need a quick word fix..I guess I can add an addict and his needle to the list.

Buy a Kindle and you will be assimilated.  Resistance is futile.  The good news, the really really good news is there is a lot of free content so your kindle will not break your piggy bank...once you managed to pay for it.

You might even name it like so many here seem to do.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> What kind of relationship do you have with your remote control?


LOL. But ya gotta choose.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie, your new picture looks a lot like me ...   ... who is it?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> Leslie, your new picture looks a lot like me ...  ... who is it?


Um, Hugh "Bruin" Jackman I believe...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sexual. Deeply so.


You soooo need adult supervision.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

jmiked said:


> You soooo need adult supervision.


It doesn't help. I'm bigger than she is.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Deeply so.


You are so BAD !!

I would have to agree with Dori... can't keep my hands off him/her? Are you going to name your Kindle Bruin Boy?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> ... can't keep my hands off him/her?


Sexual. Deeply so.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sexual. Deeply so.


LOL


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Sexual. Deeply so.


Oh good. A running gag. (muppets)

Have you tried Hare Krishna?

~robin


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Oh good. A running gag. (muppets)
> 
> Have you tried Hare Krishna?
> 
> ~robin


Have you tried patting your head and rubbing your tummy at the same time?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I thought it was walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I thought it was walk and chew gum at the same time.


AHA! I KNEW you'd seen The Muppets Take Manhattan! _J'accuse!_


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

It's Citizen Kane for my people.


Anybody else up to try to steal the fabulous baseball diamond?


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't thought about naming the Kindle ... we haven't even met yet!!!  Have I mentioned I won't order one until next month ... and then I'll have to wait 3 to 4 weeks until it arrives ... have I mentioned that?  Time sure goes by slowly while one waits.

My wife, of course, is Bruinbabe ... any suggestions?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Bruinboy said:


> My wife, of course, is Bruinbabe ... any suggestions?


How about just plain 'Bear'? Or Bruincub?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Cubby?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Dori said:


> Cubby?


Remember Cubby from the Mickey Mouse Club? Man, I haven't thought of him in years!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cubby_O'Brien

He's still alive!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Remember Cubby from the Mickey Mouse Club? Man, I haven't thought of him in years!


Sexual. Deeply so.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Remember Cubby from the Mickey Mouse Club? Man, I haven't thought of him in years!


Then if Bruinboy gets a Kindle for Bruinbabe, she has to name it Karen.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Then if Bruinboy gets a Kindle for Bruinbabe, she has to name it Karen.


Or Annette?


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

No, no it would have to be Karen, I don't think they EVER did anything seperately.  Except maybe when Cubby was playing his drums - I seem to remember a Talent Round-up Day when Cubby brought his whole family on, all drummers........

Katiekat


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When growing up my parents would let me read pretty much anything I found in the house.


But we were NOT allowed to watch the Micky Mouse Club.

She also frowned on daytime TV but frequently my grandmother watched us and she loved the old daytime game shows. Jeopardy was her favorite.

But I was allowed to READ any thing in the house (just keeping this on topic, Kindle is for READING    )

I do remember that Bobby grew up to be Bobby of Bobby and Cissy on Lawrence Welk. . .. 

I also remember one morning that we couldn't watch any of the cartoons because there was a funeral on every channel:  JFK's, 45 years ago.  That's probably my first memory that is a real memory and not something someone has told me about.

Ann


Ann


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Dori, Cubby is perfect ... I grew up watching the Mickey Mouse Club after school while at the babysitters patiently waiting for my mom to get off work and pick us up.

Thanks for the name ... and I'll toast you tonight at our wine group!  We are tasting California Cabs and I was assigned one from Alexander Valley.

Another day closer to ordering "Cubby."  

This forum is too funny.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow.  I am so excited to be able to help with a Kindle naming.

Cheers!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My father always talks about how I cried for three months solid after I was born and then...at three months, they tied me into my jump-up chair (or whatever the equivalent) and plunked in front of the TV to watch the Mickey Mouse Show...and for the first time, I shut up. The timing is actually correct. I was born in July, 1955 and the show premiered in October, so I probably did watch it.

Of course, my memories of watching it come from see the endless reruns that ran forever.

Everyone remember Spin and Marty?

And Ann, yes, my memories of President Kennedy's assassination and funeral are crystal clear.

L


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Remember Cubby from the Mickey Mouse Club? Man, I haven't thought of him in years!
> [/quote
> 
> Back in the day I thought Cubby was cute.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan B said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> > Remember Cubby from the Mickey Mouse Club? Man, I haven't thought of him in years!
> ...


And nowadays?


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Back in the day I thought Cubby was cute.
> 
> And nowadays?


Now not so much.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Everyone remember Spin and Marty?


Of course. I still have the original record of the theme song. Now that I've got a record player again, I should try it (scratch, scratch). Spin's horse was named Sailor and he looked awfully cute in a t-shirt and cowboy hat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Like, you know, BFF.  

Betsy


----------

